# Sponge Filter run by Canister?



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Interesting concept. I like the idea. I'm a new sponge filter user. I set sponges up in a badis badis species tank that I hope to see some fry in. (Although I do plan to remove some eggs if I get them, I also planned to see how many could survive with the parents.) I miss how fast you can clear particulates with a HOB or canister filter.

I say, give it a try and then let us know!


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

That would pretty much be the same as using the sponge as a prefilter. You get the benefit of the sponge as extra biological + mechanical filtration. And you can clean the HOB filter less often.
I do this on my filters


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I do this with my canister filters. I can take a pic if you want.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> I do this with my canister filters. I can take a pic if you want.


Would be nice, would appreciate that


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

pretty common principle. lots of people do similar.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

It's a fairly popular concept, just be aware that you need to keep up with maintaining the sponge otherwise you can "starve" the HOB of water.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Good idea, I use a large sponge (filter-max 3 pre-filter ) on my fx5 intake, I clean it every week with water changes, this way I only have to clean my filter once every 4 or 5 months, before I put on the sponge it was every 2 or 3.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

HEre are a couple of pics. Canister sits behind my bed. I've got two different size sponges on it because I ordered the wrong size...LOL. The screen I used on my Eheim 2213 was just not working for me because I feed powdered food about once a week or twice. It would get through the screen and gunk up my canister filter something awful and I had to clean it once a month because flow would get so restricted. One I switched to the sponges instead I no longer had that problem. I have to rinse the sponges out about once every 10 days or so but that's it. I feed a lot though, so less food/supps less buildup as quickly

Oh and added a pic of the same thing modified onto an Aquaclear 20. I modify every filter pretty much except for just straight sponges.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Bushkill said:


> It's a fairly popular concept, just be aware that you need to keep up with maintaining the sponge otherwise you can "starve" the HOB of water.


How would it starve the HOB? 

I ask because on my eheim I have intake connected to a sponge (just like ravensgate) which then runs to a pre-filter canister full of sponges which then finally hits my Ehim that's full of ceramic media and never noticed a lack of bacteria issue.


Edit: just notice you mean water flow issues not bacterial lol


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

u need to choice correct sponge
too small pore, would clogged easily (or damage the canister/hob)
too big, the shrimplet could hidding inside it


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I believe Filter max prefilter as mentioned previously is same principal.
I use them to keep shrimp from being sucked up on Aquaclear HOB.
They do help keep what little media can fit in HOB cleaner, but require weekly cleaning.
Also excellent for seeding a newly set up tank/filter. IMHO
I like aquaclear power heads to power the Hydro sponge filters for they don't make the noise the air pumps and escaping bubbles make.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

greenteam said:


> How would it starve the HOB?
> 
> I ask because on my eheim I have intake connected to a sponge (just like ravensgate) which then runs to a pre-filter canister full of sponges which then finally hits my Ehim that's full of ceramic media and never noticed a lack of bacteria issue.
> 
> ...


I guess I could throw out one more caution: if you go on vacation, make sure the sponge is clean before you leave. It becomes a weekly routine, so if you go for two weeks (I could only dream!), you may consider disconnecting / removing the sponge.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmm, I've had a maxi-jet 400 connected to my seapora sponge filter and I have NEVER done ANY maintenance on it (never even touched it).

The powerhead still spits out water as of today so it has never clogged ever since I put it in "09-05-2013"... so I'm slightly worried since you guys have to do maintenance on your sponge that I would have to if I ever decide to connect it to my EHEIM or AquaClear 50.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Well,I can wear dirty underware for a year, but I choose to wash them each week.
The process by which water/dirt is pulled into the sponge result's in the need to clean the sponge to ensure optimum performance/results.

I never wear dirty drawer's,,never know when you might wind up in emergency room where they need to remove your britches.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I think your maxijet may be bypassing the clogged sponge in some fashion.


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

I use the Fluval sponge pre-filters on the intakes of my Eheims but i'm not a big fan anymore. As others have said, at the end of each week it's filthy- dead plant matter, flakes of driftwood, poop, etc. When you go to pull them off to clean them the suction is lost so half the stuff on the sponge falls off and dirties the water or lands in the sand. It's a must in my shrimp tank but i'm finding it to be more of a headache than it's worth in my 55g.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Bushkill said:


> I think your maxijet may be bypassing the clogged sponge in some fashion.


That thought came across my mind, it is a tad worrisome lol.

I guess when I set up my new tank I will do a monthly or biweekly maintenance of the sponge filter I suppose.










This looks pretty awesome in terms of a sponge filter


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

shrimpzoo said:


> That thought came across my mind, it is a tad worrisome lol.
> 
> I guess when I set up my new tank I will do a monthly or biweekly maintenance of the sponge filter I suppose.
> 
> ...


Awesome may be a bit of an understatement. Where did you come across those sponges?


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I came across it over a Facebook post. Sadly, I don't think they are priced reasonably to warrant getting one.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=672759292822626&set=gm.707051769376598&type=1&theater

But they are a really nice concept. Maybe the price will fall once the hype of it dies down since it is being "introduced" into the market lol.









I think part of the reason the price is so high is because of the mineral balls included with it as well


----------

